# Hardwood lumber suppliers in North central Florida (near Gainesville)?



## Tomw

Title sez it all: anybody know any? Looking for small project quantities, not truckloads.

Thanx in advance


----------



## wrenchhead

The only places I know of are woodcraft in maitland and right down the street there is a place called Amazon Hardwoods. Amazon has some real exotic stuff.


----------



## PawPawTex

You can use Wood Finder to locate hardwood lumber suppliers in your area.

http://www.woodfinder.com


----------



## 8iowa

I spend the Winter in Gainesville. The Woodcraft store in Jacksonville usually has a wide selection of wood, but this is not exactly close at hand - kinda pricey too.

I usually bring wood down from the Upper Peninsula in the Fall, or stop at the Frank Miller Lumber Co. in Union City IN on my way South.


----------



## Sawmillnc

I ship wood and sell to people in FLA quit often. Shipping is pretty reasonable. I had a fellow drive from Ocala to pick up 600 bf of 4/4 Ash last Saturday for 1.70/bf which saved him a 1.30 from the 3.00/bf price the lumber dealer in Orlando's normal price.

Watcha need?


----------



## Gary

I'm not far from Gainesville. What'cha looking for? I might have some or may be able to put you in touch with someone who might.


----------



## Milo

There's a place in Blountstown that has a few exotics. Not LOT, but some. I think I remember they had Zebrawood, Purple hart, and others. Sorry I don't remember the name. They DID deliver to Tallahassee, so may the deliver to Gainesville. I also think there is a mill in Perry that cut cypress and some other local woods.

Good luck!


----------



## cwdance1

Look on craigslist in the materials list as I have seen a mill or two listed.


----------



## briankb

Any updates on finding hardwood dealers in North Central Florida? I'm in Lake City which is 60m west of Jacksonville and 40m North of Gainesville.


----------



## Bonka

Hood Distribution
3160 W. 45th St
Jacksonville, Fl 32209
904-783-1577
800-346-0952 
I have purchased 4/4, 8/4 Cherry & Poplar. They have a huge warehouse. The only figured wood they have, that I know of, is curly maple.
I have purchased from one board on up. All that I have gotten from them has been good, dry and ready to use.


----------



## Eddie_T

To far away but an interesting store in Temple Terrace http://craftsmensupply.com/


----------



## briankb

Thanks, keep'em coming! At least if we can find a good selection of dealers in or near our area, the shipping will be reduced. I emailed Hood Distribution to ask if they make regular deliveries in Lake City or if they will deliver at all. I'm hoping their could be a good deal of savings if you order enough vs buying from local stores who sell mostly to contractors for construction work. Sometimes I can find a decent piece of plywood but the choices are very limited and the choices for hardwood is even more limited.


----------



## briankb

regarding Hood Distribution, they deliver to Lake City, Florida Wednesdays and Fridays and have a $300 min order for delivery. If you want to pick up there is no minimum order and customer pick ups are between 9am and 3pm.


----------



## rthack

I am looking for oak logs that need to be cut to size and delivered to Defuniak Springs Fl. Can anyone help me? Need logs for my cabin! [email protected]

Randy


----------



## rthack

I am looking for oak logs that need to be cut to size and delivered to Defuniak Springs Fl. Can anyone hellp me? Need logs for my cabin! [email protected]

Randy


----------



## BDY

briankb,

I'm in Orlando and we have a local Hood Distribution center here. I read in another thread though that you had to have a business license to buy from them. Do you have one or did you work around that somehow? I can't find a good source of hardwood to save my life here in the Orlando area (without traveling to Tampa area that is).

Thanks


----------

